# Hello from Wisconsin



## ValettaKasal

Hello everyone! I am from Wisconsin where we have an awful lot of indoor time in the winter months. It's cold and snowy (expecting a snowstorm tomorrow 3/22/2011). This site is amazing! I'm so glad I found it and will be sure that my family members come and take a peek as well. :mrgreen:


----------



## LCGIRL

Hi Valetta
Welcome. Try and keep warm tomorrow when it snows. LOL I'm in Florida and have the A/C on to keep cool. LOL

Are you working on any right now? I'm working on a blue and white stripped sweater for my 2 month old grandson.

So once again, Welcome and I hope you enjoy this forum

Linda (Sebastian-Fla)


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits

Hi from one "cheesehead" to another! Needles are ready, have enough stash, bring on the snow!! Stay warm and welcome!


----------



## ValettaKasal

they've updated our forcast and we fall in the 10 to 14 inch area - that's a real "ugh".....but, it won't stay. It's too late in the season-it'll melt quick. I have an afghan in the works - I think I'll get that out and work on it and stay warm.


----------



## pottymouthknitter

Another welcome from Milwaukee! What could be better than knitting in front of the fireplace during the long Wisconsin winter?


----------



## tootsie001

A welcome from a fellow wisconsinite. Where in Wi. do you live? I am from Brookfield, about 60 miles south of Madison. You are right about the weather. I enjoy baking some muffins or cookies and inviting a few knitters to hunker down with me. Or sometimes I only have my I pod to keep me company. Either way the outdoor looks like a snow globe. Beautiful!!! Enjoy the site as it is cyber friends at a click of the mouse. Tootsie001


----------



## Joann Cartwright

You took the words right out of my mouth haha. I am also a cheesehead & just finished the pink knit baby blanket. Have just a few rows left on the afghan & that will be finished. Last night started a neck scarf in the Red Heart Camo. "Woodsy". Then will have all my projects done. Want to start a ear warmer that ties under the chin, baby sweater & 2 needle socks. I like to have about 3-4 items going at once. Also I am going to start a prayer shawl. Weather is a mixture of rain, sleet & snow with wind. Poor Robins are huddled tog. so til next time have a good day all!! :lol:


----------



## 8169

Hello Everybody. I to am another Wisconsinite, from Manitowoc. I live 30 miles South of Green Bay. Home of the Superbowl Champs, Yea,. Love knitting and crocheting and sewing. Been doing them for over 30 years and enjoy every minute of it. Very relaxing for me. I am retired and so is my Husband. So I have alot of time to keep myself busy.It has been nice sharing my experience with you all Bye for now. Sandi Karlin


----------



## Linda6885

Another Linda from Wi. saying Hello back. I am in southern Wi where it has been raining since last night. About 2 inches expected. I have a lovely fire going to chase the cold dampness away while I am knitting.


----------



## Sallyflymi

Welcome from snowy Michigan. The storm is here going to stay in for the next day or so. Please don't send anymore this way. This is a great site enjoy your stay.


----------



## fgosenheim

Hi from florida...Wisconsin from May to October.
I live in Redgranite for the summer


----------



## judeanne

Racine is my hometown. But live in MO now.


----------



## Marebear

Welcome from another Wisconsinite. It has been raining here all day. I live between Madison and Milwaukee. Just please keep the snow to the north. Good time to hunker down and knit.


----------



## mollypit

Looks like the cheeseheads have taken over. I was surprised to see so many. I am from southern Wisconsin too, only about 35 minutes drive west of Madison. It's a tiny little town by most means, right along Hwy. 14. You blink,we're gone !!!! We're not even shown on some maps. We've had rain 2 days and it is really damp and gloomy. Sure hope the snow goes a different direction. They are talking flooding here and we're only a couple miles or so from the Wisconsin River.


----------



## grandmann

I'm curious the knitters from Appleton and Manitowoc are their any yarn shops that I don't know about. I shop at Monterey yarn on Bellevue St. and the Yarn Shop on Main St. in Green Bay once in awhile. I heard that their might be a new Yarn Shop in Mishicot.


----------



## mernie

Well, this is Wisconsin day, I guess. I am now knitting the hooded poncho that you found for me yesterday. I'm from Wisconsin, also. The snow is gone and now we get the rain. Welcome! I'm so new at this.... Nice to see my fellow cheeseheads..


----------



## LadyDaVinciKnits

Hi, there is a small yarn shop called Iris on Wisconsin Ave in Appleton. Other than that there is always Hobby Lobby. Nice to meet you!


----------



## 8169

First that I have heard about the possible yarn shop in Mishicot. Will need to check into that prospect and see. As for Manitowoc, there are no shops there. if i need yarn I just go to Hobby Lobby or sometimes Walmart. Today will be another day to sit inside and just look out the window. Here in Manitowoc,we have a good 3 inches with freezing rain and sleet. More snow to come this afternoon. Spring is here, sure doesn't look like it outside. Hopefully this will be our last bis storm. Everyone stay happy. bye form 63


----------



## mollypit

I HAVE NEVER FELTED BUT HAVE ALWAYS WANTED TO TRY. i SELDOM GET TO YARN SHOPS SO ORDER FROM HERRSCHNERR'S OR SMILEYS.SMILEY'S HAS REALLY GREAT DEALS BUT REQUIRE A MINIMUN ORDER OF $50,


----------



## mernie

Good Morning! We have the best yarn shops in Southeast Wisconsin, near Delavan. They are located in the country, across the highway from each other. I feel blessed to be able to shop there and find them to be better than any in Milwaukee. It's so interesting to see these very well stocked shops away from the cities.


----------



## fgosenheim

I order many items from Herschners. Do you go to the wearhouse sales 2x a year?


----------



## grandmann

Mernie, thanks for filling me in on the yarn shops near Delavan. Can you give me more details? Sounds like it would be a nice road trip. I have to check it out.
Also, I have to visit the one in Appleton called Iris.


----------



## mernie

The yarn shops are located at Highway 89 and County A near Delavan. One is Studio S and the other Needles and Pins. They both have websites. Certainly worth the trip. I love them equally. I have not seen a better selection of yarn. Studio S also sells looms. Fantastic places. Enjoy! Mernie


----------



## Carolynjune3

I was born in Chicago and married a Wisconsin man and lived there for 12 years. I lived in Slinger, Wisconsin which is about 37miles north west of Milwaukee. It was my first place I lived in there till we brought our home in Hartford, Wisconin which isn't to far from Slinger. I gotten married in 1962 and left there in 1975. I moved down to Vian, Oklahoma I had gotten remarried and we lived there for a short while and I moved to Sallisaw Oklahoma 10 miles from Vian, after my husband died. Now I am alone at this age and I was in hopes that we would grow old together. No i will be 78 in June. But I do remember the bitter cold up there in Wisconsin in that old 100 year old farm house. It had gotten down to 32 below zero. I am glad that I now live here in Oklahoma where the weather is not so cold. I do miss it up there it is pretty country. I had many friends up there. Good luck to all you Winsinconnites.


----------



## g-ma Jeri

Another cheesehead here. I live in Fredonia, WI which is about 12 miles west of Port Washington where I work.I enjoy going to resale shops looking for yarn. Also love going to the Herrschnerrs warehouse sales. Four of us take the day off of work and shop till we drop. Sure wish the weather would warm up.


----------



## mollypit

Yes, I have gone to Herrschnerr's warehouse sales many times and spent MANY hundreds of $$$$$.The very first time I went ,there were NO CARTS. You had these big red bins to fill and you couldn't carry them so just pushed them along the floor in front of you with your foot. I filled 3 of them that day.Now they have carts but they are quite hard to get unless you are there when they unlock the door.I also send for many things. In fact, just had 3 orders recently. I am kind of upset with them ( and myself ) right now. I am knitting myself a hooded sweater from chenille. I might be running short on the yarn so ordered some more last month only to find it is backordered til May !! Now I am wondering if I will even get it???It is Lion Brand so I went on the LB web site today to look for it and they don't even carry it anymore. So I might be stuck with a sweater with only one sleeve, no hood, and no pockets !!! But boy, I sure hope not.


----------



## mernie

When I was finishing an afgan for the expected GGBaby, I ran out of the yarn I had ordered from Herschnerrs. I called them, asking for the same dye lot. They said they would not match dye lots, I had to get it anyway and was pleased to get same dye lot anyway. i think they get so much yarn, they must not run out. I often order from them, also Webs and KnitPiks online. So fast and convenient. Mernie


----------



## SailorRae

Welcome from Rae in NC : )


----------



## josheli

Welcome from SoCal, your joining a great group here!


----------



## mernie

It's not nice to be alone, is it? My darling died on Christmas morning in 2003. We were married 52 years! I am absolutely addicted to knitting. Always have been, but more now that I am alone. Some of my relatives lived in the Slinger area about 20 years ago. I'm half-way between Milwaukee and Janesville. It snowed last night. you can enjoy being warm.


----------



## grandmann

I'm sorry about your lost. I don't know what I would do if I lost my husband (my best friend). He even helps me with my knitting projects but refuses to learn to knit. He has an engineering mind and alot of times will help me with the math when I'm doing a pattern. I'm sure this forum helps you, Mernie their are alot of us depending on your expertise.


----------



## mernie

Thank you. That was very nice. I prayed that he could live. I asked God to gtive him to me and I didn't care what condition he was in. He had a terrible brain hemmorage and could never have been near the same. it was such a selfish prayer. He used to laugh at the hiding places I had for my yarn and say: do you really think I don't know how much yarn and fabric you have stashed? He was fun and funny and my only boyfriend. We met when I was 16 and he was 21 and were married 2 years later. I miss him more than I can tell you.


----------



## grandmann

memie, You made me cry when I read your E-mail. My Heart goes out to you. How many years did you and your husband have together? I know he is still there in spirit that will never died.


----------



## mernie

Here's the blanket I just made for my GGC


----------



## josheli

I am so sorry for your loss. That blanket is beautiful!


----------



## mernie

We were married for 52 years. It's like being ripped in half. Thank you.


----------



## josheli

bless you and hope you have friends and family to help you.


----------



## grandmann

Thanks for sharing your blanket. Alot love and patience must have gone into it. I didn't even know what kind of stitching that was until I got on to this forum. I'm learning so much. Some day I might try to make one. I have a discloth in that pattern. I usually start out small.


----------



## grandmann

I checked out the yarn shop in Appleton WI today, Iris. I was more than impressed. The clerk must have spent over 2 hrs. with me. She helped me with a lace scraf. She explained
different fibers. I had quick lesson on how to mix different fibers by what each fiber offers. There was no pressure on buying. Infact, I felt quilty if I didn't buy 
from her shop. I did end up buying circular needles by addi.
I was going to buy three different sizes because I don't own
any. She talked me out of it and had me buy one size. The size I need at this time.If I don't care for them I could always bring them back. I told her I started out crocheting but I'm hooked on Knitting now. She said I looked like a knitter, simple yet elegant. I'm begining to think that is true of every knitter. We are an unique group.


----------



## josheli

Now that was a very good salesperson!


----------



## Keelyn

I am from Wisconsin Rapids and looking forward to the snow going away so I can sit on my deck and knit. This is a cool list.
Colleen


----------



## Keelyn

Was that shop in Appleton Yarns by Design?? I haven't been to the new location. I used to go when it was in a Victorian house that had yarn in every room. What a cool place to shop.


----------



## grandmann

The yarn shop was called Iris. It was the first time I was ever there. I learned about it on this forum. The address is 132 E. Wisconsin Av. Appleton, WI 54911. There is alot of road contruction on Wisconsin Av. at this time but I still was able to get there. Actually its a house on a corner.


----------



## jinx

Hello from West Bend Wi. A group of my friends, from another group, are planning a get together in the Appleton area. Would you like to join us? We are hoping to do this before Easter. 
[email protected]


----------



## Rubyslippers512

Hello! I am a fellow cheesehead too! A cheesehead who is sick and tired of winter! 

Until reading this, I did not realize there were so many Wisconsinites, and even one or two from my city. I know so few people that knit around here... 

Carpe Diem!


----------



## Donna Zeches

THAT BLANKET IS SO BEAUTIFUL AND THE COLORS ARE BRILLIANT. YOU DID A WONDERFUL KNITTING JOB. THANKS FOR SHARING, POOPSIE


----------



## BarbaraSD

Simply gorgeous. Did you also make the bedspread you have the afghan on?


----------



## raelkcol

Pretty colors.


----------



## ALIDA

GOD BLESS YOU


----------



## CityLady

Welcome!


----------



## judeanne

My sister lives in Appleton so I'm familiar with Iris. Very nice ladies in there. I live in MO and visit WI at least once a year as that's where I was born - Racine.


----------



## glassgoddess

I'm a Cheesehead from the Southern part of Wisconsin, Lake Geneva. Of course we'd have a lot of knitters. What else makes Winter more bearable?


----------



## cwashington

Is that varigated yarn? It's beautiful


----------



## Rumple

I would live to have the pattern for this beautiful blanket.


----------



## Ginnyv

How can i get the Pattern for the Blanket?Just love it, I lost my Husband Eighteen Years ago. Still miss him. Married Forty Eight years.Pc been down and just read this. If you can give the Directions Please send to
[email protected] I am Eighty Four


----------



## GrammySandie

I love all the chatter from the cheese heads! I am a cheesehead living in Florida. And yes I do miss the cooler weather and the snow - just don't want to see if every day (ha ha). Any good Packer patterns you care to share? I am looking for something to knit for my hubby for start of Football season or Christmas.


----------



## Rubyslippers512

Sandie -- I am a cheesehead, soon to be heaind to Florida for a week. Driving there in a *prisoner van*, so I will have tons of time to knit.

I have seen finished Packer projects or green and gold things, but never any patterns for it. Have you looked on www.ravelry.com? There's so much there....



GrammySandie said:


> I love all the chatter from the cheese heads! I am a cheesehead living in Florida. And yes I do miss the cooler weather and the snow - just don't want to see if every day (ha ha). Any good Packer patterns you care to share? I am looking for something to knit for my hubby for start of Football season or Christmas.


----------



## mernie

BarbaraSD said:


> Simply gorgeous. Did you also make the bedspread you have the afghan on?


I just noticed your question today. I did make the bedspread with the help of my Mother. I started and finished about 1/2 the squares and then persuaded Mom to do some. There were supposed to be enough to make a full size bedspread, but we stopped at a quilt size. It was just an awful project. I wanted Mom to see it before she died, and she did. My sister gets it next. I do cryptograms, sudoko and crossword puzzles in bed, in ink, and have it stained terribly with ink spots. My sister doesn't care, she says it part of the bedspread's history. My plan is to make my first real quilt and when I finish that, my sister gets the bedspread -- unless I die before the quilt is started and finished.

After the death of my husband I started doing puzzles in bed and still do. It's the only way I can settle my mind enough to fall asleep. He would never have allowed it..

My Mother told me how many popcorns there were in each square...it took her an entire month to make one if she worked every evening. Mom hated those popcorns and so did I.


----------



## Grandmab

Yet another Wisconsin....from the Madison area. Glad you found the site. I was in Florida when you had the snow and hail recently but returned in time for a bit of better weather. My projects travel with me


----------



## Joann Cartwright

Hi. where in Appleton is this yarn shop??? I live in New London, & get to Appleton now & then. I shouldn't even ask about a yarn shop!!! I simply love yarn. Can't pass up buying a skein or 2 when ever I see yarn!! Have been stocking up on the Red Heart Camo. So all my family hunter will have a scarf & slipper socks this coming Christmas. Thinking I will add a cap/hat too. Another Spring day out there. The Robins are happy, they finally are getting their worms hah Have a good day!! :wink:


----------



## mernie

Ginnyv said:


> How can i get the Pattern for the Blanket?Just love it, I lost my Husband Eighteen Years ago. Still miss him. Married Forty Eight years.Pc been down and just read this. If you can give the Directions Please send to
> [email protected] I am Eighty Four


I wrote a long note to your e-mail address and it came back, undeliverable. I really wanted to share with you...send it again, Ginny,,


----------



## Ginnyv

[email protected] Hope you get this and can write back, If you have the Link for the Afghan Just send it here, My Computer has been acting up. Got it fixed i hope. Hundred and two dollars. Thank you Ginny.


----------



## mernie

Ginnyv said:


> [email protected] Hope you get this and can write back, If you have the Link for the Afghan Just send it here, My Computer has been acting up. Got it fixed i hope. Hundred and two dollars. Thank you Ginny.


 Well, Ginny, it's kind of long, but I will copy and paste...

Hi, Ginny--

I just read your note in the knitting forum about the baby blanket. I did not have a pattern for the it. I used a book by Rosemary Drysdale called
Enterlac . I started with a variegated yarn and picked the other colors from those colors . If you havent done enterlac knitting, you should try. I hadnt tried it before and found it to be so very interesting. There are a few places on the web that will describe it and you can read about in a lot of books and magazines. I will be doing more things with this enterlac, because its kind of like eating popcorn  I really made the blanket longer because I didnt want to stop and had lots of yarn left. You really should be able to knit in both directions to make it easier because you are knitting all short rows. I am glad you liked the baby blanket .

I figured out how wide I wanted it to be and cast on that number of stitches. Then I picked up the stitches all around the edge and just knit every row, using a couple of long cable needles. For the final border, I knit every row without increasing on the corners (on the wrong side ) so it just naturally curled under. I hope you can figure it out If you have been knitting this long, you surely can.

Our grandson is expecting a little one in May. He announced to me just before Christmas that I would be having a good birthday this year, because they were having a baby on my birthday. I was and am so delighted! I have made a sweater and some booties so far. They wont find out the sex of the baby early and I like that. But I can knit quickly and this beloved child will not lack for knitted wear. My granddaughter-in-law has a huge big bump. Shes a tiny woman and looks so cute and has only a month or so to wait.

My husband died on Christmas morning in 2003. I miss him with all my heart and always will. I understand your grief. He had all my presents wrapped and under the tree and I opened them that day. Nine gifts. My three sons got the presents I had made for him. Christmas is not a very wonderful time any longer. We were married when I was 18, in 1951It doesnt get easier, does it? Just acceptable.

Well, it was nice to write to you,


----------



## Ginnyv

Hi/ Thanks for writing. Very nice of you. I just had another sadness. I had to have my Kitty put to sleep she had Cancer. She was Seventeen. Got her after my Husband died. It seems so lonely here. Well back to my crocheting. Sent for a Kit from Mary Maxim.calledPineapple delight. It is very pretty but i think a MONKEY wrote the directions. Have had a lot of Trouble doing it, Thanks again. Ginny


----------

